# How do I delete my Member Photos?



## Sparkly77 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would like to start over and upload new photos, but can't see a way of deleting the ones I already have there.  I must have used big jpeg files because I don't seem to have much room left for any photos, and want to delete what's there.

Thanks!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

to remove unwanted photos from your file try clicking right on the photo that you wish to remove. a box will come up asking you want to do. click left on delete. wait a couple seconds and another box will come up asking you if you are sure you want to delete. click left on yes. i hope this helps you out.


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

there is also an edit pictures option in upper righthand corner when you go into your albums. Then delete what you want from there.


----------

